# Eastern Shore Fly Fishers Guest speaker



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Eastern Shore Fly Fishers

Our meeting Thursday March 19th we will have Brandon Jackson of the River Side Fly Shop (near Jasper Alabama) as our speaker. Many of us in the club have had the opportunity to fish with him and it is one of our favorite freshwater destinations. So everyone come out and get the info on what would be the best time for you to make the one day trip to catch Rainbow trout and Striper on top-water in ALABAMA.

Fairhope Yacht Club 6:30pm Thursday March 19.

http://www.easternshoreflyfishers.com/easternshoreflyfishers/Welcome.html


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

May have to ride by and check y'all out....


----------

